# Estação meteorologica Oregon Scientific



## Aventureiro75 (1 Ago 2011 às 16:08)

Alguém me pode ajudar qual é o melhor software para poder descarregar os dados da minha estação meteorológica *Oregon Scientific WMR88A*, para o computador e depois quem sabe divulgar aqui no meteo.pt ?
É que o software que veio com a estação é o *virtual weather*, mas não parece ser o software adequado para a estação. Por isso agradecia que me dessem uma ajuda para arranjar o software mais adequado e de preferência, que se possa utilizar a língua portuguesa.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 16:14)

http://www.ambientweather.com/virtualstation.html

Em português é um bocado difícil, mas com sorte nas opções talvez dê pra mudar.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (1 Ago 2011 às 16:20)

Ok. Vou ver se dá.


----------

